# WOC: Too Fabulous



## Curly1908 (Feb 18, 2010)

What're you thinking of getting? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Since all the items will be permanent, I'm going to wait until June to purchase b/c there might be a F & F hopefully!!!

I'd like:
Richer, Lusher l/g -- coral
Just Superb l/g -- pink
Deelight l/g -- neutral
Overindulgence l/g -- brown

I'm sure I'll start to cross stuff out as swatches are posted, but I'll probably love Richer, Lusher!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Feb 21, 2010)

I didn't realize it was permanent, that's great. I need a dupe for my Looks like Sin cremesheen glass so hopefully there will be a close one.

Loud/Lovely
Double Dare
OverIndulgence


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_What're you thinking of getting? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Since all the items will be permanent, I'm going to wait until June to purchase b/c there might be a F & F hopefully!!!

I'd like:
Richer, Lusher l/g -- coral
Just Superb l/g -- pink
Deelight l/g -- neutral
Overindulgence l/g -- brown

I'm sure I'll start to cross stuff out as swatches are posted, but I'll probably love Richer, Lusher!_

 
where did you hear that they were permanent?

the blushes are limited edition, according to temptalia.


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_What're you thinking of getting? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Since all the items will be permanent, I'm going to wait until June to purchase b/c there might be a F & F hopefully!!!

I'd like:
Richer, Lusher l/g -- coral
Just Superb l/g -- pink
Deelight l/g -- neutral
Overindulgence l/g -- brown

I'm sure I'll start to cross stuff out as swatches are posted, but I'll probably love Richer, Lusher!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ashleybubbles83* 

 
_where did you hear that they were permanent?

the blushes are limited edition, according to temptalia._

 
The cremesheen glasses will be permanent.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f250/m...2010-a-155981/


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 28, 2010)

i am in the air about the blushes, i feel like i probably have them already, they just don't have the cool design...but i will probably grab like two of them when they come out as opposed to passing over them and then kicking myself for not getting it when i could have at the time...a la ripe peach.

as for the cremesheen glasses i will definitely snatch up double dare, and overindulgence...


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 2, 2010)

From this collection, I have my eye on Two Virtues, Bi-Tone, Buddy Up and Chic Couple and maybe Sun & Moon. Since the cremesheens are perm, I'm going to order Fashion Scoop and Boy Bait later on while I finish up Partial To Pink c/g.


----------



## seymone25 (Mar 2, 2010)

I can wait on the Cremesheen.. I am all about the blushes. My list includes Sun & Moon, Chic Couple, Bi - Tone, and buddy Up..


----------



## lovely333 (Mar 2, 2010)

I am all over the blushes! The lippies can wait since they are perm. I might pick up the pink lip liner since they are LE.


----------



## 2browneyes (Mar 2, 2010)

Like most mentioned above, I'll wait to get the c/g. Maybe I'll get Richer, Lusher right away only because I am SO impatient. It's killing me to wait till Thursday when I could have ordered the c/g and liners last night...UGH!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'd have to wait for them to come in the mail anyway so....

Thursday, my plan is to pick up Mouth Off, Boldly Bare, Trimmed in Pink and Richer Lusher.  After Liberty to London I'll pick up the other 2 c/g I want- Loud and Lovely and Double Dare.


----------



## Morena.Doll (Mar 2, 2010)

I ordered Bi-Tone this morning. I may get Two Virtues.
I'm hoping to see some swatches of it on tanned skin first though.


----------



## iaisha26 (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm so looking forward to this collection; happy that they'll be perm. I'm in love with Fashion Scoop.


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 3, 2010)

I think this is the 1st time a collection is released in another part of the world before US!!! I'm in Aus & this collection was released on monday & i must say it is GORGEOUS! I'm all for blush & lippys!  

I didn't get much because i'm waiting for spring forecast to get released here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got the bi-tone mineralized blush which is so pretty!  LOVE IT!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_What're you thinking of getting? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Since all the items will be permanent, I'm going to wait until June to purchase b/c there might be a F & F hopefully!!!

I'd like:
Richer, Lusher l/g -- coral
Just Superb l/g -- pink
Deelight l/g -- neutral
Overindulgence l/g -- brown

I'm sure I'll start to cross stuff out as swatches are posted, but I'll probably love Richer, Lusher!_

 
ha , that's exactly what i want to get too .


----------



## lovely333 (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iaisha26* 

 
_I'm so looking forward to this collection; happy that they'll be perm. I'm in love with Fashion Scoop._

 
Girl where have you been? I have been looking for a new video!


----------



## mrslovejoy (Mar 3, 2010)

I want some blushes, but I'll wait until they hit the CCOs. Last year, I hurried and purchased all the grand duos, only to find them all at my CCO about 2 months later. Needless to say, I was pissed.


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 4, 2010)

Not in a rush to get any lipglosses, since they're now perm. I bought Mouth Off lip pencil though, the perfect companion for my coral lipglosses.

I'm going back for Two Virtues and Chic Couple mineralize blushes.

BTW Two Virtues is the same as Azalea Blossom, the only difference is that it has shimmer and is better for night time.


----------



## Miss Virtue (Mar 4, 2010)

I picked up three things from this collection;

Two Virtues
Mouth Off
Trimmed in Pink

Two Virtues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeah the name sold it to me BUT imo I've not seen a blush like this before from MAC. And I think this will look HOT on WOC!! - The darker you are the better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mouth Off and Trimmed in Pink; both lip pencils - I like Mouth Off as it's a great colour for coral l/s and will go great with the lippies from the Spring forecast collection. 

Trimmed Pink, I got this primarily to go with pink lipsticks, I think this will be a nice alternative to a pencil such as current etc. Plus I intend to use it with the GAGA Viva Glam, in my head I'm hoping it will make it more wearable!


----------



## machonesty (Mar 4, 2010)

i applied 2 of the blushes today and they are totally dupable. if u have format and an msf like warm blend ur good on chic couple. sun & moon is pretty too, but nothing i would grab for every day. its very corally and glittery fyi. i have a coral color from wnw no less called mellow wine. that with msf or bb shimmer brick on top = dupe. those are the only to i tried out. hth


----------



## seymone25 (Mar 4, 2010)

The blushes are gorg. I bought all the blushes except rhapsody in two.. These are not glitter/shimmer bombs at all...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_The blushes are gorg. I bought all the blushes except rhapsody in two.. These are not glitter/shimmer bombs at all..._

 
I liked the blushes too; I'm not too into lip products.  Anyway, I got Two Virtues, Bi-Tone, Buddy Up, and Sun & Moon.  I was on the fence about Chic Couple, but when swatched it looks a lot like Bi-Tone (sounds weird, I know) and for some reason I just liked Bi-Tone better.  Seymone, how do you plan to use Rhapsody in Two?  On my hand it just looked like high-shine beige shimmer so I passed.


----------



## 2browneyes (Mar 4, 2010)

I said I wasn't gonna get any of the c/g but I ended up getting Double Dare and Loud and Lovely....things I wasn't supposed to get until after Liberty of London...*deep sigh* smh
I also picked up Mouth Off and Trimmed in Pink. I totally forgot about Boldy Bare l/l when I saw Double Dare  lol   I swatched Richer, Lusher but wasn't so crazy about it afterwards. idk....maybe once I use up one of the 60 tubes of lippies I have I'll pick it up


----------



## Face2Mac (Mar 4, 2010)

received Buddy Up and Two Virtues.
Two virtues is so pretty but does nothing for me. It is too pinky frosty, not natural on my skin. It is going back or use for eyeshadow because the purple is gorgeous. 

Buddy Up is a plum with red mixed in. So beautiful, now this works on me. It is the lighter version of Merrily, the plum really tones down the red. I really recommend this one if you have tan or dark skin.  This one is way less frosty than TV and it kinda looks matte. I love it. 

I think I will getting Trimmed in Pink and Boldly Bare.


----------



## Nicque (Mar 5, 2010)

Thinking about liners Mouth Off and Trimming Pink, but not sure how they would look on an NW45. Any thoughts?


----------



## seymone25 (Mar 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I liked the blushes too; I'm not too into lip products.  Anyway, I got Two Virtues, Bi-Tone, Buddy Up, and Sun & Moon.  I was on the fence about Chic Couple, but when swatched it looks a lot like Bi-Tone (sounds weird, I know) and for some reason I just liked Bi-Tone better.  Seymone, how do you plan to use Rhapsody in Two?  On my hand it just looked like high-shine beige shimmer so I passed._

 

I passed on Rhapsody in Two as well.. It reminded me too much of Triple Fusion MSF.


----------



## Cocopuff (Mar 5, 2010)

I took Mouth Off l/l and filled in my entire lip.  Then took Chestnut l/l and lightly lined my lips.  Topped everything off with Richer, Lusher c/g.  SOLD it to every WOC today.  Some more combinations I thought of are:  Boldly Bare and Overindulgence; Currant l/l and Double Dare, Chestnut and Deelight.....I will keep playing with them this weekend.  Also, I am planning on using the blush as 'eyeshadows'...we shall see


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_I passed on Rhapsody in Two as well.. It reminded me too much of Triple Fusion MSF._

 
Obviously I need to go take a nap, because I didn't see the "except Rhapsody in Two" - lol.  I might cave and get Chic Couple, although I should resist.


----------



## chicbeuaty83 (Mar 6, 2010)

i got chic couple...on me it looks like a softer version of taj mahal. i put one on each side to compare. i also brought just superb...it's not really pigmented, but it looks glammed up natural.


----------



## she (Mar 6, 2010)

in sync liner (good peachy undertone) and fashion scoop are my grabs. my MA suggested double dare which i'll also get. i only had a second to swatch bi-tone and buddy up but i really want to see them all. i like everything in this release.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Mar 7, 2010)

i went to my counter to get double dare and overindulgence...will wait on those since they're permanent...but i did pick up loud and lovely...LOVES IT.

tested the blushes...lots of shimmer, at first i couldn't see the color because of the shimmer but then the more i tested them i realized i wanted chic couple, bi tone, and buddy up.

so much for that no-buy i put myself on...lol


----------



## she (Mar 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ashleybubbles83* 

 
_i went to my counter to get double dare and overindulgence...will wait on those since they're permanent...but i did pick up loud and lovely...LOVES IT.

tested the blushes...lots of shimmer, at first i couldn't see the color because of the shimmer but then the more i tested them i realized i wanted chic couple, bi tone, and buddy up.

so much for that no-buy i put myself on...lol_

 
do you plan on lining or using using a lipstick under double dare? what do you plan on using? because i popped into the store and tried it on with my MA today and we had to laugh at how watermelon-y it looked on my lips. it was all you could see on my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was really trying to make it work too!

ditto on the blushes having a lot of shimmer, it was the main thing i noticed.


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 8, 2010)

how sheer are the l/g, ladies?


----------



## allThingsGirl (Mar 8, 2010)

not sure about you guys, but bi-tone, chic couple, and sun/moon were really close when i swatched them.  they were basically some variation of brown -- brown with orange or brown with pink.  

i ended up with two virtues, buddy up, and sun/moon (went back for that one).  it was hard trying to decide between bi-tone, chic couple and sun/moon.


----------



## lovely333 (Mar 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allThingsGirl* 

 
_not sure about you guys, but bi-tone, chic couple, and sun/moon were really close when i swatched them. they were basically some variation of brown -- brown with orange or brown with pink. 

i ended up with two virtues, buddy up, and sun/moon (went back for that one). it was hard trying to decide between bi-tone, chic couple and sun/moon._

 
You are so right. They all were very close. It was hard for me to tell the difference in sun and moon and chic couple I stood there for about 5 minutes trying to decide. I ended up with bi tone and chic couple. I forgot to swatch buddy up so I'll have to go back. The liners were nothing special imo and the glosses were ok but nothing to get excited about.


----------



## lilMAClady (Mar 8, 2010)

Mouth Off lipliner is wonderful! It's perfect for all those soft coral lipcolors. It was made for Fresh Salmon. Throw in Kumquat and you have the perfect coral orange lip! Try it out!


----------



## 2browneyes (Mar 8, 2010)

^ I'm trying to get my hands on Fresh Salmon. The counter @ Macy's was sold out. Gotta try the freestanding store maybe tomorrow. Would love to try that lip tho.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *she* 

 
_do you plan on lining or using using a lipstick under double dare? what do you plan on using? because i popped into the store and tried it on with my MA today and we had to laugh at how watermelon-y it looked on my lips. it was all you could see on my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was really trying to make it work too!

ditto on the blushes having a lot of shimmer, it was the main thing i noticed._

 
hmmm i hadn't thought of that, i would probably end up using it sheerly, so just a hit of color would show...i usually don't line with anything or use lipstick.


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Mar 9, 2010)

I was pleasantly surprised by Rhapsody in Two.  I layered it lightly over my bronzer and a little higher up as a highlight and it was really pretty.  I think that if you are NC40-45/NW43-45, you can wear it without being afraid.

I love just about all of the Cremesheens.  I'd already been wearing True Babe from Riveting, so I didn't understand why they put out Loud & Lovely which looks like a slightly more sheer version of it (well, atleast it's permanent for the hot pink lovers like myself).  Also, don't sleep on Over Indulgence- that thing is the bomb!


----------



## seymone25 (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Obviously I need to go take a nap, because I didn't see the "except Rhapsody in Two" - lol.  I might cave and get Chic Couple, although I should resist._

 
Lol.. No worries. I am returning two of the blushes, Chic Couple and Bi - Tone.. They are nothing special after trying them on.. Gone are the days were I just buy items that I think I might use..


----------



## seymone25 (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allThingsGirl* 

 
_not sure about you guys, but bi-tone, chic couple, and sun/moon were really close when i swatched them.  they were basically some variation of brown -- brown with orange or brown with pink.  

i ended up with two virtues, buddy up, and sun/moon (went back for that one).  it was hard trying to decide between bi-tone, chic couple and sun/moon._

 
After my return, I will be left with the same items you purchased. They stand out the most.


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 9, 2010)

I didn't get much in this collection because i'm waiting for springforecast to be released in Australia(15th march!!!!) & i want to order the liberty of london collection! so save save save! hahas

anyhuuuu, i got bi-tone, which is a gorgeous gold-ish colour which i really like because you can wear it on it's own (it has a hint of pink, really slight though) or you can wear it on top of a blush (which is how i like to wear mine!) i've been loving it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




& i'm going to get my cremesheen in double dare! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 prettyyy! it's red but since its in a gloss form & NOT lipstick it won't be that strong on the lips! It will have that 'juicy' look! excited much!  yays


----------



## she (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_how sheer are the l/g, ladies?_

 
i've not swatched them all but i'd say most of them are relatively sheer but lean toward opaque. partial pink is probably the the most sheer imo. i thought double dare and fashion scoop were pretty opaque and that just superb is somewhere in the middle, but not ultra sheer. of course things may read differently on different people so it may be worth it to swatch.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Mar 9, 2010)

I purchased Two Virtues, I swatched it next to Dollymix and I likeTwo Virtues much better


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_Lol.. No worries. I am returning two of the blushes, Chic Couple and Bi - Tone.. They are nothing special after trying them on.. Gone are the days were I just buy items that I think I might use.._

 
Okay so maybe I wont get Chic Couple.  Yay.


----------



## misha5150 (Mar 10, 2010)

I only picked up Two Virtues and I LOVE IT!! Just use a light hand and blend blend blend for perfect pinky/lavender cheeks! I also want to get Chic Couple or Sun&Moon but I'm in no rush to buy them. I'm hoping that Ripe Peach comes back in stock!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 11, 2010)

Bi-Tone is so gorgeous! I am glad I picked it up! Cremesheen glasses are my fav but I can get them later since they are perm. The liners are fabulous but only got two - In Synch and Trimmed Pink. I find the more wearable.


----------



## cocodivatime (Mar 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrslovejoy* 

 
_I want some blushes, but I'll wait until they hit the CCOs. Last year, I hurried and purchased all the grand duos, only to find them all at my CCO about 2 months later. Needless to say, I was pissed._

 

Good idea.  I havent been to my CCO in a long time.


----------



## cocodivatime (Mar 11, 2010)

I tried on* Chic Couple* at the MAC counter and wasnt impressed.   Then something told me to try it wet.  I asked the MA for Fix+ and tried it on again.  GORGEOUS!  It made such a difference.  

 Its going on my list


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Mar 12, 2010)

I like these new blushes because they are pretty if you use a light touch (ie 187/188) and have shimmer but aren't glitterbombs.  I love the texture!

I just came back to tell y'all about the fabulousness that is Richer, Lusher!!!!! SMH.  I did Ever Hip from Liberty of London with Spice lip liner and RL on top... it will blow your mind!!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 12, 2010)

Is Boy Bait a must have? It looks so sheer on the back of my hand. I have pigmented lips and I am not into lip liner.


----------



## cocodivatime (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Is Boy Bait a must have? It looks so sheer on the back of my hand. I have pigmented lips and I am not into lip liner._

 
Probably not a MUST have but I like it a lot.  I have one from the 1st release after it was really really popular. 
Its a nice color to wear over nude lipstick if you like the milky nude look.  If not, you can definitly pass


----------



## urbanD0LL (Mar 13, 2010)

i got 2 mineralize blushes chic couple and two virtues . 
i didn't get any of the cremesheen glasses , i find them way too sheer and so light and kinda liquidy  , they remind of Ingot sleeks cream glasses which I hate .


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Is Boy Bait a must have? It looks so sheer on the back of my hand. I have pigmented lips and I am not into lip liner._

 
I'd venture to say that before this collection came out, I had a WOC come in every week or 2 looking for it.  Swatch it...you may like it!


----------



## amynicolaox (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm an NC40 and I got
Buddy Up and Sun & Moon both gorgeous on my skintone

I think I'll go back for Rhapsody in Two as I'm hearing it's a good highlighter for us WOC and I don't have a peach toned highlight. I wanted Two Virtues, but in person it seemed a little 80's but I might go back again.

The Cremesheen Glasses are now permanent so I didnt need to rush to get them but in the future there's a few I want to pick up including Richer, Lusher and Just Delight.


----------



## QUEENSFLYEST718 (Mar 19, 2010)

I grabbed richer, lusher. Its gorgeous! I also picked up naked liner. Have any WOC figured out how to wear this liner?


----------



## jazmatazz (Mar 19, 2010)

I picked up boy bait, I'm really liking the texture and feel of the cremesheen glasses...just fabulous! Lighter feel than the lipglasses, perfect for daytime. I will be picking up a more pigmented one next, perhaps Richer luster.


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 20, 2010)

I bought Two Virtues and Chic Couple blushes and Mouth Off liner. I already have Boy Bait and quite like it. I'll check out the other shades later.


----------



## thiscarmen (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm NC35ish, and I only picked up Rhapsody in Two.  It works great as a peachy-pink highlight, and it's not a total glitterbomb.  I love it!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *La Dolce Diva* 

 
_I like these new blushes because they are pretty if you use a light touch (ie 187/188) and have shimmer but aren't glitterbombs.  I love the texture!

I just came back to tell y'all about the fabulousness that is Richer, Lusher!!!!! SMH.  I did Ever Hip from Liberty of London with Spice lip liner and RL on top... it will blow your mind!!!!_

 
I agree.  I've been experimenting with using different brushes and so far I like to use the 187.  I bought all the blushes except Rhapsody in Two.  It reminded me of Handfinish and I wasn't sure I could wear it as blush.  I did not try the lip products.


----------



## Inamorata (Mar 30, 2010)

Ahh this collection came out this Saturday, and Boy Bait and three of the blushes were sold out already! I picked up the remaining three - Buddy Up, Two Virtues (surprised this one wasn't sold) and Chic Couple. 

Buddy Up is a very pigmented rose colour, not sure how I'm gonna pull that one off.. and Two Virtues is exactly what I thought Azalea Blossom b/o would be (was sold out when I went to get it as welll). Chic Couple is pretty easy to wear - its like a more bronzed/darker Springsheen. I love Mineralize Blushes!!! 

I also picked up Richer, Lusher and Double Dare.. Richer Lusher is awesome (I'm wearing it today with Chic Couple) and Double Dare is this opaque brown-red. I was surprised at how opaque it actually was!!


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 30, 2010)

I actually picked up Over Indulgence much to my surprise!  Love it -- reminds me a lot of 3N.  I'll eventually get some more creamsheen l/g.


----------



## Inamorata (Mar 30, 2010)

Is Over Indulgence a must have? I was thinking about going back for that and Loud & Lovely since we didn't get Riveting


----------



## Sweexy985 (Apr 1, 2010)

I am really loving this collection. I would probably snatch the whole line if I could afford it. *oh, to dream....*

Anywayz...I did manage to pick up two cremesheens: just superb and over indulgence. I am loving just superb soo freakin much. It is it's name personified in my book.

I'm waiting patiently on over indulgence. I want to say it's going to be something close to revealing l/g, which I absolutely love. I kinda wonder what it would look like over peachstock. 

I love the texture of the new cremesheens. Light, milky, glassy, without the stickiness. MAC knew what they were doing to make these things perm. They are going to sell like hotcakes. 


The only blush I picked up was sun & moon and I love it as well. It's nice that you can use each color by itself, and then mix them together. So you really are getting 3 shades in one if you think of it like that. I really just love the mineralize blushes in general. I'm thinking of picking up buddy up.

This is one of my fave collections in a long time.


----------



## Curly1908 (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Inamorata* 

 
_Is Over Indulgence a must have? I was thinking about going back for that and Loud & Lovely since we didn't get Riveting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmm...I never think of neutrals as a "must have".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I only have 1 neutral l/g (and that's 3N), and I LOVE the texture/taste/everything about the creamsheen formula so Over Indulgence was a good purchase for me.  If you already have several neutral lippies then I say skip it.


----------



## CandeeNova (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_I can wait on the Cremesheen.. I am all about the blushes. My list includes Sun & Moon, Chic Couple, Bi - Tone, and buddy Up.._

 

what did you think of those blushes? i have sun and moon but it doesn't show up on my skin :-(


----------

